# Trump's wall



## Astrostar (Dec 25, 2018)

To any Democrat Congressmen or Congresswomen who may view this forum, please, under no circumstances, give Trump money for his wall!  Let him throw any poor me tantrum he chooses to, but DO NOT give him any money for his ill conceived white nationalist effort to prevent the "browning" of America.  His lamentations of "border security" are nothing more than a smokescreen for his real purpose in building the wall, slowing down the browning.

As with everything else Trump has done, his wall premise is based on a gigantic lie, that "Mexico is going to pay for the wall."

If you value your congressional positions and want to get re-elected, DO NOT give in to Trump and his temper tantrum.  Let him shut down the government for as long as he wants.  It hurts his minions and will insure his not being re-elected, if Mueller fails to prevent that.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 25, 2018)

Schumer told the president to drop all thoughts of a wall.  That killed any negotiation, and laid the shutdown right on Schumer's narrow shoulders.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 25, 2018)

To Trump............you have promised to build the wall time and time again........The amount of funding for our border security over the last 2 years is a JOKE.   Building new Fences from old repair work contracts is not a new wall..............

You stand your ground here or lose your base............it's that simple.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 25, 2018)

Astrostar said:


> To any Democrat Congressmen or Congresswomen who may view this forum, please, under no circumstances, give Trump money for his wall!  Let him throw any poor me tantrum he chooses to, but DO NOT give him any money for his ill conceived white nationalist effort to prevent the "browning" of America.  His lamentations of "border security" are nothing more than a smokescreen for his real purpose in building the wall, slowing down the browning.
> 
> As with everything else Trump has done, his wall premise is based on a gigantic lie, that "Mexico is going to pay for the wall."
> 
> If you value your congressional positions and want to get re-elected, DO NOT give in to Trump and his temper tantrum.  Let him shut down the government for as long as he wants.  It hurts his minions and will insure his not being re-elected, if Mueller fails to prevent that.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 25, 2018)

Astrostar said:


> To any Democrat Congressmen or Congresswomen who may view this forum, please, under no circumstances, give Trump money for his wall!  Let him throw any poor me tantrum he chooses to, but DO NOT give him any money for his ill conceived white nationalist effort to prevent the "browning" of America.  His lamentations of "border security" are nothing more than a smokescreen for his real purpose in building the wall, slowing down the browning.
> 
> As with everything else Trump has done, his wall premise is based on a gigantic lie, that "Mexico is going to pay for the wall."
> 
> If you value your congressional positions and want to get re-elected, DO NOT give in to Trump and his temper tantrum.  Let him shut down the government for as long as he wants.  It hurts his minions and will insure his not being re-elected, if Mueller fails to prevent that.


It's NOT Trump's Wall. It is OUR wall. We elected him on this very issue. Chuck and Nazi are the  death of your Party. Nice going.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 25, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Schumer told the president to drop all thoughts of a wall.  That killed any negotiation, and laid the shutdown right on Schumer's narrow shoulders.


Your guy claimed it, Regardless.  

And, there is no express wall building power in our federal Constitution.  

thank goodness there are no federalists in Congress, raising concerns over Faith in our Doctrine.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 25, 2018)

Astrostar said:


> To any Democrat Congressmen or Congresswomen who may view this forum, please, under no circumstances, give Trump money for his wall!  Let him throw any poor me tantrum he chooses to, but DO NOT give him any money for his ill conceived white nationalist effort to prevent the "browning" of America.  His lamentations of "border security" are nothing more than a smokescreen for his real purpose in building the wall, slowing down the browning.
> 
> As with everything else Trump has done, his wall premise is based on a gigantic lie, that "Mexico is going to pay for the wall."
> 
> If you value your congressional positions and want to get re-elected, DO NOT give in to Trump and his temper tantrum.  Let him shut down the government for as long as he wants.  It hurts his minions and will insure his not being re-elected, if Mueller fails to prevent that.


you might have a different view if you lived in certain areas of S.Cal.....


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 25, 2018)

It's not Trump's Wall.

It's America's Wall.   ...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 25, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Schumer told the president to drop all thoughts of a wall.  That killed any negotiation, and laid the shutdown right on Schumer's narrow shoulders.
> ...



Schumer had the last move. 



danielpalos said:


> And, there is no express wall building power in our federal Constitution.



There is no express ordnance or aircraft building power either.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 25, 2018)

*Chuck Schumer will cry for Terrorist who want a travel visa and he will shut-down our government for illegal aliens, but the only thing that Chucky will do for Americans is flip them the bird and raise their taxes.*


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 25, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


lol.  nobody takes the right wing seriously about their political arguments.  Our welfare clause is General, not common.

and, your guy doesn't need your vote for a wall.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 25, 2018)

*Democrats are opposed to the wall because of the cost> LIE

Democrats are opposed to the wall because they are compassionate> Lie

The real reason why the Democrats are opposed to the border wall is because they are on a mission to displace mainstream middle class voters with poor illiterate anti-American third world moochers.*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Dec 25, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



And yet Trump is president, filling the Supreme Court, and the Senate will leash the House.



danielpalos said:


> Our welfare clause is General, not common.



General in the sense of providing an overall environment that benefits the welfare of the nation as a whole, not specific individuals or unconstitutionally-protected groups, and limited to only the authority expressly mandated by the Constitution.



danielpalos said:


> and, your guy doesn't need your vote for a wall.



Indeed, nor yours.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 25, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


our defense clause is not general and there is no express wall building clause.


----------



## Astrostar (Dec 25, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > To any Democrat Congressmen or Congresswomen who may view this forum, please, under no circumstances, give Trump money for his wall!  Let him throw any poor me tantrum he chooses to, but DO NOT give him any money for his ill conceived white nationalist effort to prevent the "browning" of America.  His lamentations of "border security" are nothing more than a smokescreen for his real purpose in building the wall, slowing down the browning.
> ...


I have spent time in Southern California on business.  Your comment just reinforces my point.  The wall is all about racism, pure and simple.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 25, 2018)

Astrostar said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Astrostar said:
> ...


spending a few days on business is just a tad difference then living here.....and then of course im sure your business did not take you to the places i speak of.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 25, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


danny as i have said before....not many here take the shit you post seriously either....you apparently thought ellis island was only a few miles from the southern border...


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 25, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > To any Democrat Congressmen or Congresswomen who may view this forum, please, under no circumstances, give Trump money for his wall!  Let him throw any poor me tantrum he chooses to, but DO NOT give him any money for his ill conceived white nationalist effort to prevent the "browning" of America.  His lamentations of "border security" are nothing more than a smokescreen for his real purpose in building the wall, slowing down the browning.
> ...



In that case, we don't want it.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 25, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> It's not Trump's Wall.
> 
> It's America's Wall.   ...


This is NANCY'S WALL (She must be a RAAAAAAYSYS!)


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 25, 2018)

Astrostar said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Astrostar said:
> ...



*It is true. 
The Wall is about racism.
Democrat racism.*


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 25, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > It's not Trump's Wall.
> ...


 
*Hmmm ...wonder how Pelosi became a multi-millionaire while "serving" the public.*


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 25, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


because the right wing is clueless and Causeless.  Ellis Island isn't next to Europe, either.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 25, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


there is no Express wall building clause.  it can't be about the Law.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 3, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> To Trump............you have promised to build the wall time and time again........The amount of funding for our border security over the last 2 years is a JOKE.   Building new Fences from old repair work contracts is not a new wall..............
> 
> You stand your ground here or lose your base............it's that simple.



Really?  Where is the base going to go?  That is the problem with your sucking Trump's cock.  In 2024 (one way or the other), you're going to have to support someone who you're likely calling a RINO today.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2019)

candycorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > To Trump............you have promised to build the wall time and time again........The amount of funding for our border security over the last 2 years is a JOKE.   Building new Fences from old repair work contracts is not a new wall..............
> ...


Yeah........like we'd vote for Hillary...............he will not get the numbers if he doesn't stand on this one and he knows it...............

You wankers want open borders.........will spend on all kinds of BS.......but refuse to spend a fraction of the budget securing our Southern border.......So........we don't really give a shit what you think...........


----------



## candycorn (Jan 3, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



You don't give a shit what I think...yet here you are responding to what I think.....sounds like you don't know what you want....I'm sure your master will tell you that pretty soon.

His maniacal base (i.e. you) will be there for Trump no matter what...you've given up any pretense of being for fiscal responsibility....you've given up any pretense of being for traditional american values...you've given up any pretense of thinking that honesty is something you admire in your master....you've given up the ability to take facts into account and make a decision based on those facts; where else are you going to go?  

They have a name for folks like you; pets.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2019)

candycorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 3, 2019)

eagle1462010 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I'm sure this will come as no shock to you but you're pretty impotent.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 3, 2019)

candycorn said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I'm for the Wall and your comments don't matter.........unless you are bent over for me to find out if that is true.  LOL

Now bend over.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 3, 2019)

Astrostar said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Astrostar said:
> ...


Who’s the illegal in your family?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 3, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> And yet Trump is president, filling the Supreme Court


And RBG has cancer.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 3, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


he seems to think going on a business trip is the same as living there.....


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 3, 2019)

Astrostar said:


> To any Democrat Congressmen or Congresswomen who may view this forum, please, under no circumstances, give Trump money for his wall!  Let him throw any poor me tantrum he chooses to, but DO NOT give him any money for his ill conceived white nationalist effort to prevent the "browning" of America.  His lamentations of "border security" are nothing more than a smokescreen for his real purpose in building the wall, slowing down the browning.
> 
> As with everything else Trump has done, his wall premise is based on a gigantic lie, that "Mexico is going to pay for the wall."
> 
> If you value your congressional positions and want to get re-elected, DO NOT give in to Trump and his temper tantrum.  Let him shut down the government for as long as he wants.  It hurts his minions and will insure his not being re-elected, if Mueller fails to prevent that.


Why is the browning so important that everybody has to pay tribute to it?


----------



## The Purge (Jan 3, 2019)

Watch:


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 3, 2019)

Astrostar said:


> To any Democrat Congressmen or Congresswomen who may view this forum, please, under no circumstances, give Trump money for his wall!  Let him throw any poor me tantrum he chooses to, but DO NOT give him any money for his ill conceived white nationalist effort to prevent the "browning" of America.  His lamentations of "border security" are nothing more than a smokescreen for his real purpose in building the wall, slowing down the browning.
> 
> As with everything else Trump has done, his wall premise is based on a gigantic lie, that "Mexico is going to pay for the wall."
> 
> If you value your congressional positions and want to get re-elected, DO NOT give in to Trump and his temper tantrum.  Let him shut down the government for as long as he wants.  It hurts his minions and will insure his not being re-elected, if Mueller fails to prevent that.



Border Patrol agents want it. They are closest to the situation? What is the issue here?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > To any Democrat Congressmen or Congresswomen who may view this forum, please, under no circumstances, give Trump money for his wall!  Let him throw any poor me tantrum he chooses to, but DO NOT give him any money for his ill conceived white nationalist effort to prevent the "browning" of America.  His lamentations of "border security" are nothing more than a smokescreen for his real purpose in building the wall, slowing down the browning.
> ...


there is no express wall building clause.  

and, it seems arbitrary and capricious to avoid processing the people who show up on our border.


----------



## JLW (Jan 4, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Here husband is a real estate developer. Read up before making spurious allegations.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 4, 2019)

Johnlaw said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


'Cheating Nancy' Forgot About Her OWN Tax Returns, While She Was Attacking Trump!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Astrostar said:
> ...



Again the border patrol agents want it. Why not listen to them? No one has answered that question yet. Why are people who are at the border more important than people who live here and who are citizens?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Upgrading Ellis Island is more cost effective and humane.  A wall solves nothing.  It Only Costs.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Ellis Island was for people coming on boats. The border is for a neighbor that does not need to come via boats. Why is it inhumane to protect US citizens?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I thought the mods were keeping bots off the site.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


we don't have an express wall building clause.  Protecting US citizens means ensuring all foreign nationals are federally identified.  We don't have an immigration clause we have a naturalization clause.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


why are you posting mostly propaganda and rhetoric and complaining when we call it spam?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Border Security Agents who are on the frontline want it. Not sure what part of that sentence you don't understand. English a 2nd language?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Why do you troll, never answer questions and call yourself legit?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


show me the Express wall building clause.  We have a general welfare clause not a general warfare clause.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


you have nothing but fallacy but insist you are right, simply because you are on the right wing.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Again Border Security Agents who are on the frontline want it. Who cares about some clause? Why do you not care what our military personnel on the frontlines want?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You NEVER answer questions. I answer all your questions. Forget politics for a second. You're just a very rude person.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


you don't care about the law; why waste our money.


----------



## Camp (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Border guards are not military personnel.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


only people who have nothing but fallacy instead of valid arguments, say that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



What law? What are you talking about? The Border Patrol agents want it. They are on the frontlines.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

Camp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Paramilitary. Just like our police force. Try again.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You NEVER answer questions. Watch this. What is your favorite color?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Brown!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



LOL

It won't answer. It only responds with the same texts over and over again.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


we don't have an express wall building clause or an immigration clause.  We do have a Commerce Clause and a general welfare clause.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


why do you care?  you don't care about the law; why whine about illegals?  only hypocrites we should not take morally seriously, do that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Who cares about clauses? LOL. Congress can pass legislature to build a wall.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


irrelevance, right winger is thy name.


----------



## Camp (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Police are not paramilitary. Only fascist regimes have paramilitary civil police forces. Border guards are government uniformed security guards with specifically regulated and limited law enforcement duties.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Case in point. You don't answer questions. Discussion over. Go back to being a waste of space.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

Camp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



OMG they have a chain of command, carry weapons and protect citizens. Why are you arguing semantics here?


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 4, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Schumer told the president to drop all thoughts of a wall.  That killed any negotiation, and laid the shutdown right on Schumer's narrow shoulders.



Nope.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 4, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> It's not Trump's Wall.
> 
> It's America's Wall.   ...



America doesn’t want the fucking wall, racists do. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehill.com/homenews/administration/423099-poll-majorities-oppose-trumps-wall-funding-demand-call-for-compromise?amp


----------



## Camp (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Border Guards and police do not get ordered into deadly combat or situations that have the likelihood of death or maiming. They do not get ordered to charge up a hill under machine gun and mortar fire.
Stop insulting military personnel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

Camp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



My bad and wrong verbiage but they do put their lives on the line, they do have a chain of command and have to follow orders that could put their lives in jeopardy. Do you not agree?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


there is no express wall building power in our general welfare clause.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2019)

Obejoekenobe said:


> *America doesn’t want the fucking wall, racists do. *


Actually, it's just the opposite.

Racists are the people who don't want the Wall.  .....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 4, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > *America doesn’t want the fucking wall, racists do. *
> ...



Sounds like something Trump would say.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 4, 2019)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Sounds like something Trump would say.


Thank you for the complement!!  ....


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


can't cite an express Constitutional power, right wingers?  how unconstitutional.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Can't take you seriously when you don't answer simple questions. You're on ignore. Enjoy talking to yourself. Loser.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 4, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> can't cite an express Constitutional power, right wingers? how unconstitutional


Yoy can TRY to make that point except that CREATED "right" to grind your baby into hamburger.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 4, 2019)

we know you all don't really care about natural rights; why take y'all seriously in abortion threads.


----------



## beautress (Apr 5, 2019)

Oddball said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> > To any Democrat Congressmen or Congresswomen who may view this forum, please, under no circumstances, give Trump money for his wall!  Let him throw any poor me tantrum he chooses to, but DO NOT give him any money for his ill conceived white nationalist effort to prevent the "browning" of America.  His lamentations of "border security" are nothing more than a smokescreen for his real purpose in building the wall, slowing down the browning.
> ...


A picture is worth 1000 words! Unfortunately, some in congress, well, it's only words, and words are all they have to keep the wall away...

​


----------



## beautress (Apr 5, 2019)

​U.S. Customs and Border Protection officials have made their biggest ever fentanyl bust (main), seizing a quantity large enough to kill 100million people. CBP officials said they captured nearly 254 pounds (114kg) of the deadly synthetic opioid from a secret compartment inside a truck


----------



## beautress (Apr 5, 2019)

"100,000,000 Mexicans live in Mexico, and 25,000,000 live in the USA" (Quotation of anonymous high-ranking Mexico government official)

Tucker Carlson interviews Juan Hernandez, Guanajuato Secretary of Migration
​


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Astrostar said:
> ...



There would be no 'ports of entry' without a wall.   Let's see....an entry requires some kind of doorway.  Where do we put doors?


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> "100,000,000 Mexicans live in Mexico, and 25,000,000 live in the USA" (Quotation of anonymous high-ranking Mexico government official)
> 
> Tucker Carlson interviews Juan Hernandez, Guanajuato Secretary of Migration
> ​



Notice how these 'never wallers' always rudely talk over anyone who challenges them?.  That guy Juan is a classic example.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> ​U.S. Customs and Border Protection officials have made their biggest ever fentanyl bust (main), seizing a quantity large enough to kill 100million people. CBP officials said they captured nearly 254 pounds (114kg) of the deadly synthetic opioid from a secret compartment inside a truck




...and, by god, if Trump had built a wall across that port of entry, that truck would never have driven through it!


----------



## beautress (Apr 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Leo, I think the doors are already in place. They will continue to be ready for anything, hopefully. But the cartels are extremely capable of military operations, complete with cutting edge killing equipment. I pray that never comes to that, but they're determined to work their best market, and they have equally determined American clientele addicted to their products. Not to add problems to the mix, but the Chinese who produce fentanyl are using Mexico as a back door to their wealth because they know how easy it is to get to the northern Mexico border and make a likely dash across some unknown part to deliver more than the last catch by the border patrol which was said to have enough fentanyl to kill 100 million. Very scary stats, if I do say so.

Edit: the video above said one hundred million, not one hundred thousand, which I accidentally posted. My bad, sorry. Hope the edit fixed it.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



My point was, doors require walls and without a wall there would be no ports of entry.   Democrats are against walls therefore they are against ports of entry where we DO confiscate contraband.  Ports of entry, by necessity have.....WALLS.   Some of these Democrat dimwits can't understand the obvious.  Maybe it's too complicated for them.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 5, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > ...and, by god, if Trump had built a wall across that port of entry, that truck would never have driven through it!
> ...


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Actually, it was a very appropriate statement to someone who try's to justify a wall across the desert to stop trucks with drugs at border highway portals.


----------



## beautress (Apr 5, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Vandalshandle, I don't know how it happened, but your post shows me saying words that I did not say. I seldom use the Lord's name in vain, and just as seldom would do it online due to my beliefs. please correct it.


----------



## beautress (Apr 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


I was also misquoted, Leo. I do not use that kind of language online and avoid it offline as well. I don't know where that started, but I didn't say that.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



I changed nothing. You can skim through the original posts and see that I quoted only what others had posted, verbatum. If you are talking about "my god, what a stupid statement", that was Leo's post, not yours. It is possible that the end "quote" of his post appeared in the wrong place, leading to the confusion, but now that it has been requoted by others, I can not fix it.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 5, 2019)

Vandalshandle said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Actually it's like you're living in your own fantasy world.


----------



## Leo123 (Apr 5, 2019)

beautress said:


> I was also misquoted, Leo. I do not use that kind of language online and avoid it offline as well. I don't know where that started, but I didn't say that.



Yeah, I was quoting the 'Vandalshandle' or whatever his moniker is.  Don't know how that quote got attributed to you.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 25, 2020)

Astrostar said:


> To any Democrat Congressmen or Congresswomen who may view this forum, please, under no circumstances, give Trump money for his wall!  Let him throw any poor me tantrum he chooses to, but DO NOT give him any money for his ill conceived white nationalist effort to prevent the "browning" of America.  His lamentations of "border security" are nothing more than a smokescreen for his real purpose in building the wall, slowing down the browning.
> 
> As with everything else Trump has done, his wall premise is based on a gigantic lie, that "Mexico is going to pay for the wall."
> 
> If you value your congressional positions and want to get re-elected, DO NOT give in to Trump and his temper tantrum.  Let him shut down the government for as long as he wants.  It hurts his minions and will insure his not being re-elected, if Mueller fails to prevent that.


80% of the Central American women making the trek through Mexico to illegally cross are raped in the process.  Trump's securing of the border is putting these terrible Rape Routes out of business.  You might be fine with all these that your term "brown" women getting raped, but to the rest of us they are fellow human beings and these horrid Rape Routes need to be closed down!



​*Thank You President Trump! Mexican Military Stops Migrants at Southern Border, Sends Them Back to Guatemala*

God Bless You President Trump for shutting down the rape routes over our Southern Border.  If your efforts prevent even ONE YOUNG GIRL from being raped by Cartel Coyotes, _it's well worth it!_


----------

